# Let Me Re-Phrase that!--



## steve48706 (Apr 16, 2008)

First of all, I totally agree that drinking and riding do not mix. It's just that my wife and I bought our first snowmobile this year, a two-up. We have been to the Houghton Lake area and rode the trails for hours, spending the entire time deep in the woods. Very scenic, and as a outdoorsman, it was good for the soul. However, my wife would have enjoyed it more if we had an actual destination of which we could stop, have a bowl of soup, warm up, use the restroom, play a quick round of keno... I was just looking for ideas or places that were easily accessible to riders. And again, I was hoping to find a place close to West Branch or Rose City...Anywhere within an hour of the Tri Cities. Thanks for any tips that you can provide!


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

The Baldwin/Cadillac area has a ton of trails that lead to all kinds of small hole-in-wall places that have great food. Trails are usually pretty good and you don't have to drive 1000 miles to hit a lot of places.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

My self and the wife ride 2 weekend a month with out the kids. I drop in west branch and pick a destination. Like grayling. We ride up there stay there ride out to luzuren hit ma dieters bar and and back to grayling and bit done off trails to make it a day. Stay and then ride a different way back to the trailer. Mind you that you have to have long legs to ride away from you trailer. We both ride our own sleds in case of technical difficulty

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## north-bound (Nov 20, 2007)

SalmonBum said:


> The Baldwin/Cadillac area has a ton of trails that lead to all kinds of small hole-in-wall places that have great food. Trails are usually pretty good and you don't have to drive 1000 miles to hit a lot of places.


We ride that area two to three times a year because our wives like stopping to warm up or whatever. Plus the trails are usually pretty good and smooth.


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

You can get anywhere in northern mi leaving from west branch. Just pick a destination and have fun. My wife is only good for about 100-150 miles a day with frequent trail stops and food stops try the day. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## STG8008 (Sep 14, 2011)

SalmonBum said:


> The Baldwin/Cadillac area has a ton of trails that lead to all kinds of small hole-in-wall places that have great food. Trails are usually pretty good and you don't have to drive 1000 miles to hit a lot of places.


^^^ This


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

sjk984 said:


> You can get anywhere in northern mi leaving from west branch. Just pick a destination and have fun. My wife is only good for about 100-150 miles a day with frequent trail stops and food stops try the day.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


If your wife really sleds this much on a average day, I'd say you have a really strong wife!!! I don't enjoy riding that many miles in one day ever. I wake up hurting too much the next day. A good day for me is right around 100 miles. Everyone is a bit different I guess.


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Greenbush future said:


> If your wife really sleds this much on a average day, I'd say you have a really strong wife!!! I don't enjoy riding that many miles in one day ever. I wake up hurting too much the next day. A good day for me is right around 100 miles. Everyone is a bit different I guess.


We average 175-250 miles a day, wife has no problem with it. Grayling to Mackinaw and back is well over 200 miles.


----------



## SalmonBum (Feb 28, 2001)

Greenbush...... I only average 25 miles a day. And that's a good day sun up to sundown. But you know how we ride .

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## SnowJunkie (Oct 31, 2013)

SalmonBum said:


> Greenbush...... I only average 25 miles a day. And that's a good day sun up to sundown. But you know how we ride .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Haha ya that's what I was thinking... 25 to maybe 50 depending on how far it is from the cabin to the boondockin territory


----------



## scooter_trasher (Sep 19, 2005)

SnowJunkie said:


> Haha ya that's what I was thinking... 25 to maybe 50 depending on how far it is from the cabin to the boondockin territory


Do trailer miles count, I'm thinkin 2 to 3 miles ice fishin will be a lot


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

SalmonBum said:


> Greenbush...... I only average 25 miles a day. And that's a good day sun up to sundown. But you know how we ride .
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


Riding 100 miles on the trails around the middle of the state, is tough trail riding, especially if they haven't been groomed. The bumps will flat out wear me down, around every turn there are 10 large hole shot bumps that just rattle the teeth. Maybe I need to learn how to ride those bumps better, I admit I'm not the most experienced rider. 100 miles of what I call technical tight stuff is a really long day for me. Flying down a 20 mile straight away at 90 MPH is quite a bit different so doing that I could see bigger mile days.

Maybe my shocks are just shot and it's time for new one's:lol:


----------



## Michael Wagner (Jul 17, 2007)

Greenbush you need to retire so you can ride during the week :evil:, smooth trails and you don`t have the speed warriors out. We basically just cruise.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

If your based out out of Houghton Lake there are plenty of places to go that are short trips. We leave the cottage and get on the trails at Owen Rd, ride around the Prudenville trail then over to Meredith, stop at the Meredith Inn, then head over to Elbow Lake and hit the Elbow Lake Bar, head back towards HL and get on the lake and go down to the Kilkare Inn, then around or across the lake and go the Spikehorn, back around lake to the Limberlost then home. That's about a 100-115 mile journey. Another day we'll hit the trail over to St. Helen then up to Roscommon and back, another "short" trip is up to Grayling back.

Here's a link that has some maps: 
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10365_14824-31074--,00.html

I've not gotten what I consider really good maps the HL area trail on line, the ones at the Chamber of Commerce, Hackers or Spicers are the one to seek out. I'm hoping to use a GPS this year, gotta get into the 21st century some day! :lol:


----------



## sjk984 (Jan 4, 2010)

Greenbush future said:


> If your wife really sleds this much on a average day, I'd say you have a really strong wife!!! I don't enjoy riding that many miles in one day ever. I wake up hurting too much the next day. A good day for me is right around 100 miles. Everyone is a bit different I guess.


She loves sledding. 5 years ago she was still racing motor cross. I'm sure in another 5-10 years we won't be racking up the miles like we do now


----------

